# Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighters Wildfire Cookoff- June 22-23, Okemah, OK-State Championship!



## wildfirecookoff (Mar 10, 2012)

The 2nd Annual Okfuskee Volunteer Firefighter's Wildfire Cook-off will be held June 22-23 in Okemah, OK.  This is our first year as a KCBS sanctioned event and this past week we received notification that our competition is now a State Championship.  Entry forms can be found online at www.okemahok.org under Upcoming Events.  Please note that the contact information for Greg Scott has the wrong phone number. The correct number is 918-623-6091. We are in the process of getting this corrected.

Okemah is located approximately 65 miles East of Oklahoma City on I-40.  If you would like more information email me at [email protected] or check us out on Facebook at http://www.facebook.com/okfuskeefirefighterswildfirecookoff.


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow, it'd be a great place to feature your new book, TulsaJeff, only an hour away, and a State Championship, no less!


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 24, 2012)

BTW, if you could please go to Roll Call and let us welcome you properly!  And please include your location in your profile!  Thank you so much for joining us, and we look forward to a whole slew of Qview (hmmm.. rhymes..."..slew of Qview.."  will have to remember that.. make note to self!) of your gathering and State Championship CookOff!


----------



## wildfirecookoff (Mar 24, 2012)

We are giving away $5000 in prize money!


----------

